# code p0011 after timing belt change



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay guys, so I changed the timing belt and counted the perfect 68 teeth and aligned it. The car is running smooth, but I have a p0011 code which signals wrong timing. I was reading it could be the sensor or even dirty oil. 

Has this happened to you guys? 

I would like to know what it could be, thanks!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Skip counting the teeth. Line up the upper/lower timing marks. I bet your off a tooth.


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

This freaks me out a bit. We just did timing belt today too but have not added fluids yet. Now I'll be nervously waiting until tomorrow night before I find out if we will get this code. Just the thought of taking it all apart again is stressful! We had crank, cam and flywheel all lined up, with 68 teeth, so hoping we didn't skip one somehow. 

Good luck to OP - hope it gets sorted out easy


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

You should be fine. These motors aren't idiot-proof, but they're pretty robust. I was scared as f*** when I did my first 1.8t timing belt job (on an tiptronic Jetta that was my friend's wife's), but she fired right up with no CEL. Since the old belt will have slackened some compared to the new one, it's easy to take a half-tooth difference and go the wrong way with it. I've always used the timing marks on the cam gear and flywheel as well for these motors.


----------

